# Wingan & Mallacoota 28/10 - 3/11



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Will be setting off on Sunday 28th Oct and traveling to Wingan Inlet for a couple of days yakfishing and then heading a little further along to Mallacoota to finish the week...

Wingan Inlet - Oct 28 / Oct 30

Mallacoota - Oct 31 / Nov 3
day 1 - will camp by Sandy point and focus on the Sth west arm of the top lake as well as the Geona river below Gypsy point.
day 2 - camping at Captain creek and fishing the Top lake + the Narrows.
day 3 - not sure as yet....may just depend on how good the fishing is or is not 

Have got a small armoury of SP's and a few different HB's to tackle some bloody huge 'well documented' flathead that live in and around these waters not forgetting good Bream, E.Perch, A.Bass,snapper, whiting and Mulloway even 8)

Any company is welcome of course


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Droooool....  

Lookin' forward to the reports Tony.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Great idea Tony. One of my favourite parts of the world. Bloke at work fishes the area every year and he got (and released) a nineteen pound flathead that was so big, old and bloody ugly it had barnacles growing on it.

I've only been there once for two weeks, 5 years ago, but it was superb. Mouth of the Betka river is worth a squizz. I disturbed a flattie of epic proportions in the shallows there. Also offers access to the ocean, but there is so much water on offer it's hard to know where to begin.

Good luck!


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

You'll have a blast Tony. My experience over there is pretty much the same as Varp's. Fished in the canoe with my old man and we were all over the bream in the Betka. Dead (ie. just turned whiteish) shrimp outfished live, or dead but still transparent shrimp, hands down that day. From memory, leaving mallacoota, you cross over the river on the bridge, and just to the right there was good access to the water - we just fished out from there, catching them in the middle. locals also mentioned upstream from here, boats can't make it through so i'm sure its well worth a look. Having said this about the Betka, my god theres so much fishy country in the part of the state, you're bound to find a few nice fishing holes


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It'll be a hoot Tony! Watch the ticks around the campsite though, and I'll stick ya down for a 68cm flatfella!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck Tony, will be with you in spirit. My mate Jack may well be down Wingan from Monday. If you see a yakker on his own in a green Outback make yourself known. He knows Wingan like the back of his hand. Steve.


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

g'day, pretty keen to join you, will organise in a few weeks with you, i have pm'd hope you got it, i'm off for the school hols with the family, so with some credits up my sleeve, Mallacoota here we come, you bloody bewdy!!, cheers JohnO


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good luck Tony

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ripper JohnO, looking forward to hooking up...PM'd ya

Will definietly keep my eyes peeled for a green Outback thanks Steve, be bloomin handy speaking with somebody who has a lot of experience on the lake :wink: ...

A 19 pound flattie hey Varp - sht yeah that musta been a fair dinkum whale of a fish, thats what i'll be casting about for and hoping to get dragged across the flats by a steamrollin monster. 
That Betka has been mentioned on numerous occasions during my chase for info - definietly have marked it down in my fishing diary as a MUST FISH.
I agree Dave, studying up on the area it is just an incrediable national park with so many creeks, rivers lakes and inlets that hold such good fish... Im feeling pretty excited at the prospect of fishing these waterways over the next 20/30 years.



PoddyMullet said:


> It'll be a hoot Tony! Watch the ticks around the campsite though, and I'll stick ya down for a 68cm flatfella!


Not to keen on the ticks Rob but hoping for something bigger than 68 flattie...be very happy if i could double that


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

68cm.....I meant to say that may be a PB tick!!


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

Coming up fast guys, any more takers for a Mallacoota trip?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Wish I could mate.

Get right into 'em Tony.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Conditions are looking great .... after some heavy rains 8 or so weeks ago a lot of the systems have been flushed out  and the water has/is clearing nicely, with good reports of Bream and Flatties.
Weather forecast appears to be around the 20 - 25  and we'll miss the full moon by a couple of days but should still have plenty of light for a bit of night time popping  
Im so bloody excited i cant stop  see what i mean , couldnt wipe this  off my face with a sledge hammer and i havent even got there yet 

Looking forward to hooking up with JohnO (baitwaista) and ya mate somewhere in coota on the Thursday...as long as the fish are biting its gonna be a fantastic trip. will PM you with some final details etc


----------

